# Good Senior Centers in or near Phoenix or Tucson



## Brookswood (Dec 9, 2022)

It looks like I may be moving to Arizona.  I have close family in both the Phoenix and Tucson metropolitan areas.   So, I have to make a choice as to where I will live.   One thing I value is having a good senior center closeby.  I have found that a good center helps with making friends and keeping active. 

I would like to hear from those of you who live near either city in regards to how you feel about any of the senior centers there.    

Thanks.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 10, 2022)

We lived in Sun City West for a time and there were over 100 clubs, groups and activities that kept us busy.  They are for SCW residents only.

There a number of similar communities in the area with similar activities.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 12, 2022)

Manatee said:


> We lived in Sun City West for a time and there were over 100 clubs, groups and activities that kept us busy.  They are for SCW residents only.
> 
> There a number of similar communities in the area with similar activities.


Thank you. Alas, I have not plans to live in Sun City West (or North, South and East), so I can't avail myself of the facilities.  

I am looking for senior centers that are open to all residents of the area.  Surely, there must be some good ones that people belong to.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 13, 2022)

I don't know much about either Phoenix or Tucson, but if possible, don't move to an area that is more of a university or college town; that's where I live and the services for seniors stinks; everything's geared more to the college kids and 20-somethings.


----------

